# Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit Wetzlar - Brilon (Rothaarsteig) am 21.08.



## Easy (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wie bieten eine Mitfahrgelegenheit fÃ¼r Freitag, den 21. August morgens von Wetzlar nach Brilon/Rothaarsteig in einem Reisebus mit FahrradanhÃ¤nger. 
In 2 Tagen ist man Ã¼ber den Rothaarsteig bis Dillenburg und durch das Dilltal wieder nach Wetzlar geradelt. Es gab angeblich auch Leute, die es in einem Tag geschafft haben.... 

Kosten 15,- â¬, Anmeldung unbedingt erforderlich. Es sind noch 12 PlÃ¤tze der insgesamt 30 PlÃ¤tze frei. 

Bei Interesse bitte PN

easy


----------

